# Bluetooth turbo interference



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I really doubt it's the turbo. I've had mics in the engine bay and the turbo, although audible, is definitely not screeching.

It's a mixture of a cheap mic, bad EMF protection, and just a noisy enviorement in general. On board mics have never been that good, even at a stop.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Just jumping in here really quick.

I know others who have experienced this when I called them. The solution? Turning the HVAC fan speed down to notch 3 or lower. Above that, especially when its on the defrost setting, blows it right into the mic.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah....no. Been using blue tooth in Turbos since 2012 with no issues. First my Sonic and now my Cruze CD. No issues from turbo.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

oldestof11 said:


> Just jumping in here really quick.
> 
> I know others who have experienced this when I called them. The solution? Turning the HVAC fan speed down to notch 3 or lower. Above that, especially when its on the defrost setting, blows it right into the mic.


The Cruze automatically lowers the speed when a call comes in, but not sure if goes that low.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> The Cruze automatically lowers the speed when a call comes in, but not sure if goes that low.


Only if you have the automatic climate control The manual climate control in the Gen 1 doesn't lower the fan speed.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

obermd said:


> Only if you have the automatic climate control The manual climate control in the Gen 1 doesn't lower the fan speed.


Really??? I'd like that!!!


----------

